# testing equiptment



## setaonal (Oct 8, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone here has opinions on testing (QC) kits.
I want one that has dry and wet film, Dew point and profile guage ect.
It would be best to have it be digital were possible.
It has been a while since I was in the game and we are stearing that direction.
Any advice out there?

Thanks

PS, New to the board but not to the trade.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Ummm, I think i'll be learning something new to the trade, What the hell is a (QC) kit? Does anyone feel as stupid as I do now?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

We used the term QC for the quality control. But that doesn't line up with what he's trying to ask. I wondered the same thing.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

KTA-TATOR has a kit for 1100 bucks.check out web site,sorry dont know how to link it.
not crazy about their sling psychrometer but it will do.u can get a lot of this stuff from ebay or craigslist on the cheap piece by peice if u can wait.demand is low for these types of specialty tools unless u know what their for and required to use them,dont forget to keep a up to date calibrating schedule for these tools of the trade.wft gauges can be had for free most of the time from you paint supplier.i have used all of these methods and a few others hundreds and thousands of times but just too much for me to splain right now.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ibsocal said:


> KTA-TATOR has a kit for 1100 bucks.check out web site,sorry dont know how to link it.
> not crazy about their sling pschcrometer but it will do.u can get a lot of this stuff from ebay or craigslist on the cheap piece by peice if u can wait.demand is low for these types of specialty tools unless u know what their for and required to use them,dont forget to keep a up to date calibrating schedule for these tools of the trade.wft gauges can be had for free most of the time from you paint supplier.i have used all of these methods and a few others hundreds and thousands of times but just too much for me to splain right now.


WTF? keep me in the dark. I figure, if I haven't used one now I never will so what the hell do I care what you people are talking about.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

WFT = wet film thickness NOT WTF wet thickness film but i guess it could work.not trying to keep anyone in the dark.these are precise tools to measure and record conditions and substrates for before during and after surface prep and coating applications. 
used to measure humidity/dew point.surface profiles/temptures/dry film thickness on ferrous/non ferrous substrates/wet film thickness during applications.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ibsocal said:


> WFT = wet film thickness NOT WTF wet thickness film but i guess it could work.not trying to keep anyone in the dark.these are precise tools to measure and record conditions and substrates for before during and after surface prep and coating applications.
> used to measure humidity/dew point.surface profiles/temptures/dry film thickness on ferrous/non ferrous substrates/wet film thickness during applications.


Thanks buddy. Prolly won't use one anyway. But, you the man for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

ibsocal said:


> WFT = wet film thickness NOT WTF wet thickness film but i guess it could work.not trying to keep anyone in the dark.these are precise tools to measure and record conditions and substrates for before during and after surface prep and coating applications.
> used to measure humidity/dew point.surface profiles/temptures/dry film thickness on ferrous/non ferrous substrates/wet film thickness during applications.



so basicly.. for when you paint a rocket .. and not only does it have to look nice.. it has to be a certain humidity/dew point.surface profiles/temptures/dry film thickness on ferrous/non ferrous substrates/wet film thickness measurement?


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

mostly used on government (ships,planes etc.)and industrial jobs like tanks and bridges etc.standards have to be met the 1st time as per spec to avoid coating failures and costly rework.no biggie a caveman can do this.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

they use WFT to calculate DFT. It just measures WFT. That is so that the application is warrantee able.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> they use WFT to calculate DFT. It just measures WFT. That is so that the application is warrantee able.


WTF ? I mean WFT thanx for clearing that up,I think.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

yup, np. Its Wet Film Thickness not Wet Thickness Film


----------



## scpainting (Sep 13, 2008)

ibsocal said:


> WTF ? I mean WFT thanx for clearing that up,I think.


WFT 6mil x 50% volume of solids = 3 mil DFT.
lol


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

exactly SCP


----------



## setaonal (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks IBSOCAL
I havent looked back at this post for a few. I thought it was KTA just couldnt remember. Been out of that field for a while. With all the slow down it seems like a good time to look in that direction again. 
You down south?
A


----------



## Safety Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

Another application for these specialty tools is intumecent coatings. The material requires different mills for different applications.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Not only do you want a WFT and a DFT gauge as part of your QA/QC kit, but you also want a steel temperature gauge in conjunction with the sling psychrometer to make certain your substrate is 5% above dew point, as most coatings require.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

timhag said:


> WTF? keep me in the dark. I figure, if I haven't used one now I never will so what the hell do I care what you people are talking about.





ibsocal said:


> WFT = wet film thickness NOT WTF wet thickness film


LOL that read funny to me.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

How do you gauge DFT without damaging the film?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> How do you gauge DFT without damaging the film?


That depends on what the film is on. Wood you need to do a destructive test with a Tooke Gauge or test a peeling chip with a micrometer. Ferrous metals there are electronic guages and the old time bananna gauge that will give you the film thickness without destructive the surface. Holiday detectors will show very thin mil or "holidays" but will not give you a film thickness measurement. There are many new electronic tools that will measure thickness including wood without damaging the surface. These tools generally are very expensive. Most NACE inspectors, failure analysis inspectors, SSPC guys and high performance painting contractors have these tools. DOT requires a full set of guages for each bridge that is inspected, and the set must be left with the state and certified so if a failure occurs, the tools can be part of the analysis. Those kits run about $2,500 each. This is/was the case in CT.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

wow, fancy. Pretty sweet some of the things electronics can do these days. For a price. 

Thanks NACE


----------



## GreekWS6 (Jul 12, 2009)

The type of tool depends on what you are inspecting. When is comes to anything digital, make sure you keep accurate records of the calibration. The first thing out of someone's mouth will be "when was your guage last calibrated." As far as the phychrometers, i prefer the swing type for 2 reasons, 1. they are cheap, and 2. you dont have to calibrate them. When it comes to DFT guages, I carry both, a type 1 banana guage and a type 2 positector 6000 ferrous/nonferrous. If you buy a type II guage, make sure it has the extended probe so you can measure behind angles and tight spaces. As far as buying the kit from KTA, you probably wont use half the stuff. If you are a good inspector, the only thing you need is a phsycrometer and a DFT guage. Wet film guages should be used by the applicator.


----------



## GreekWS6 (Jul 12, 2009)

2 more things, a mirror & a surface temp guage


----------

